# Friday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Potomac Pike was our target but we came up short with 3 lost and 6 blow ups. But the LGMouth bit all evening. Here are more of those dark backed LGMouth. 

















































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Great work guys.


----------

